# Questions regarding PBP



## pattyjean73 (Jul 7, 2014)

I am acquiring a breeding pair of pbp. I have searched the web for information regarding housing, feeding, etc and everything I read is geared for indoor pet pigs.  The sow I'm getting is already bred and due to have her litter any time. I'm assuming she will need to be seperated from the boar.  For temporary purposes I have an 8x12 shed with 2 - 4x5 stalls for kidding (shed was built for goats) and a 12x12x6 chain link dog kennel for a run. For the boar I have an 8x8x4 chain link dog kennel that has been tarped half way to provide shade and shelter from the rain. I assume this will be sufficient for a short time frame. 

So my questions are:
1) Ideally, what will these guys need for permanent living quarters? When I build their pen I want to build it only once... the right way.  But don't want to spend more money on their pens than required. 

2) besides grass, bugs, and left over fruits, vegetables, eggs, and goats milk what do I need to feed these guys?  I get conflicting information. Will all stock be adequate?  Do I need to add cracked corn to their daily rations? Is it really necessary to buy the special "pbp feed"?

3) what vaccines will they need (assuming they haven't had any)? How often?

Please keep in mind, although all my animals are treated with kindness and affection, as will these pigs, we raise our animals for a purpose... generally to be food.  So I need ideas that keep cleaniness and ease of care in mind. Clean and healthy animals make clean and healthy food (my approach).  Thank you for your time.  I appreciate any information I can glean.


----------



## M.L. McKnight (Jul 9, 2014)

Make sure that they get plenty of water and vitamin A in their ration. It helps them grow and reach their potential. Lysine is good too but they will get all of that from the eggs you are already feeding them. 

If you have the room, I'd suggest that you make a pig tractor and pull it around to a new spot every few days. It'll keep them from making big mud holes and they'd get all of the forage they could hold.

I'm not big on vaccines or medications, I always find a natural remedy. Pigs are generally healthy critters and are pretty hardy. 

As for feeding them corn too, you don't have to. It's just a form of generally cheap feed, I'd sour it to break the starches down to sugars before I used it.

I've never eaten a Pot Belly Pig but I hear they are pretty awesome when they are split and laid on the grill.


----------



## pattyjean73 (Jul 10, 2014)

M.L. McKnight said:


> Make sure that they get plenty of water and vitamin A in their ration. It helps them grow and reach their potential. Lysine is good too but they will get all of that from the eggs you are already feeding them.
> 
> If you have the room, I'd suggest that you make a pig tractor and pull it around to a new spot every few days. It'll keep them from making big mud holes and they'd get all of the forage they could hold.
> 
> ...





Thank you for your response. I picked up my pigs on Monday and they are settled in nicely.  The boar is a bit skittish so we need to work with him to turn him into a "pet".  Meaning happy to see us, eager to eat out of our hands, and following us around so that we can let him out of his pen to roam freely (with supervision of course).  The sow is quite friendly, although I haven't had the courage to let her out of her pen just yet.  It looks like it will be awhile.  I'm guessing she is due to have her babies very soon.  She is expressing milk from her teats so I'm guessing that's an indicator that she'll have her piglets within 24 hours.  Anyway, I'm excited and rambling on.  Thank you once again for the response.


----------



## pattyjean73 (Jul 10, 2014)

This is "Bacon" the boar.  He is much smaller than the sow.



And this is "Porkchop", the sow.  She is due to farrow at any time.


----------



## pattyjean73 (Jul 10, 2014)

Just wondering... notice how much hair the boar has? And how smooth his skin is?  The sow doesn't have nearly as much hair and along her back, the skin is dry and flaky.  Is this because she is so much older?  Is there anything I can do to help it?  It must itch terribly. Although, look at that smile.  She's a happy piggy.


----------



## M.L. McKnight (Jul 10, 2014)

Pour some oil on your sow's back and either rub it in with your hand or a back scrubber like you'd use in the tub. Temperature extremes, previous dirty living quarters, mites, stress, poor nutrition...there are several possible reasons for her appearance. She doesn't look too bad though, when her nipples begin to take the shape of cones, you know she's about ready to drop. 
Your boar looks quite a bit younger than your sow, by the time he is ready for service she should be ready to be bred again.
I have gentled every pig I have ever had. IF they try to nip, hold your hand flat in front of their snout. IF they nip, SMACK them and put your hand right back where you had it in front of them. IF they nip a second time, SMACK them again and repeat the procedure. Chances are that they WON'T try to nip you a third time. Then give them some praise and a treat. I have used this trick on fully grown boars and it works like a charm.


----------



## ohiogoatgirl (Jul 11, 2014)

looks great  cant wait to see baconlet pics!  look forward to following this as i am researchin havin a couple pb pigs for meat littering.


----------

